# Got wax moth larvae? Sell 'em ... ...



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I was looking for something else, and this Ebay sale page caught my eye ...



> *LIVE WAX WORMS 250+ AKA BEE MOTH SHIPPED AND PACKAGE DAILY
> *ice fishing bait and pet food [reptiles and bird feed]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

My son feeds them to his geckos, they love them. They also get drones.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Always wondered how the wax moth breeders get them out of their webs.

Also, they are regarded as a kind of superfood for small predators because they eat pollen. But the ones pictured seem to be eating some kind of grain product.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I give my slum gun and really old combs not worth melting to the guy at the local hardware store that breeds wax moths and sells them as bait


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Old AI root book said to raise them in dog food.


----------



## Phoebee (Jan 29, 2014)

I've raised meal worms to feed to frogs and lizards before. 

I'd not hesitate to feed wax moth larvae to a pet lizard, but I would hesitate to raise them directly ... I have enough trouble with the things already.

Honestly, I have been letting some go on retired comb in order to test out methods of killing them, but I probably have a worse problem with them as a result than I would if I were nipping them in the bud.


----------

